# Wedfest - Stand in Photographer!!



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

We were invited to our friends wedding held in the Black Isle Brewery in the Highlands. I am friends with the groom so whilst the hired pro was with the bride he asked me if I'd nip over in the morning whilst they were watching the rugby and take a few shots of him and his mates getting ready.

All was going fine until just before the bride arrived I got a call from the photographer to say he had snapped his key in his car and wouldnt make ithe ceremony. Not wanting to have them miss any photos I decided to try and do the shoot for them. I am by no means a pro - I usually like to shoot landscapes and the morning was just a favour for a mate.

I was really nervous at first as I've zero experience of shooting weddings. I'd read the brides pinterest site and knew the type of shots she was after, no formal, just relaxed candids to help portray the mood of the day.

I ended up really enjoying it and I'm over the moon the couple like them (well at least they tell me they do haha)

Anyway, here a few I liked, you can see my mini story board here.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.477411319000415.1073741834.401689806572567&type=1

1. 
Wedfest by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

2. 
Waiting...... by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

3. 
Wedfest by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

4. 
Wedfest - 2013 by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

5. 
Wedfest by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

6. 
Wedfest 3 by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

Any comments or feedback from you guys would be really appreciated.

Thanks :thumbs:


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

great photo's, the last one especially.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Well done on stepping in :thumb: , I've done weddings in the past and they can be really nerve-racking - especially working without an assistant.


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Great stuff!


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I think they're fantastic! Well done under pressure! The last one would be great in a frame on the wall, but something makes me want the groom to be looking at the cam since the bride is... or the other way round.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

weddings are ridiculous for pressure but the pics are stunning! I've done two inthe past and never again.

Are you sure you're not a pro?!


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

nogrille said:


> Are you sure you're not a pro?!


no kidding! Those are amazing.


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

wow just wow 4th one could be an album cover


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Cheers guys - yeah I am pretty happy with them. I am far from a pro lol. 

The last shot is two photos blended, the orignal one had one of the ushers standing camera right holding an SB910 flash - a bit of trial and error to get the right exposure then another shot at the end with no flash to blend over the usher inshot with a blank sky- really pleased with it and its got me thinking about investing a bit more time in flash work.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Some great shots there - i bet you and the bride n groom are happy with them.

Bit of a **** excuse if you ask me by the original photographer - there are these things called taxis or mates!

I've shot a handful of weddings and i'll be honest I aint doing another one for a long time! Too much pressure on my shoulders - photography is meant ot be fun for me!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Cracking shots. I'm particularly taken with the B&W ones.


----------

